# Mounting TV and peripherals



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I used one of these recently in our bedroom. Wife kept complaining about cables running down the wall.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001PB7UVA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

After using Mike's suggestion for your power/cable wall connections, there are many cable management options out here that may work for you. Just type in "cable management" at Amazon and a lot of options will be seen to pick from, that may be suitable for the situation. 

Some of us diy'ers that have handy skills and the tools, would probably build a drop down tray with a piano hinged door under the shelf for cabling to be hidden in, and only spend $200.00 doing it.  Good Luck to you. .


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm dealing with a similar issue, but my goal is to eliminate the huge entertainment center cabinet I built some 23 years ago with raised panel doors on the front (top and bottom). Below is my planned approach, and perhaps it may spark some ideas of your own.

I'm planning on a wall mount cabinet for my TV and peripherals. I'll size it for a 50" TV though what I have today is 43", and it will have a single shelf cubby underneath the TV area for the DVD player, modem/router, etc. The unit is going to have to be 12" working depth, and I'll hang it on a cleat mount board with a 45° bevel cut across the top for easy lift off. I'm going to build my own recessed box behind the cabinet to house the cables. The front will have to be closed up when the TV is not in use.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

After looking at everything I could find I made my own.

Some 1x stock ripped down to about 1.25" forms the returns and a piece of scrap AC plywood forms the face. It rests on a couple of 1x wall angles and is held in place with magnetic catches. Painted the same as the walls, it blends in.

Not perfect but better than staring at the wire spaghetti.

Would take a picture but the glass shelf is full of junk.


----------

